# codes on car



## 91gettaDI (Aug 11, 2008)

the vin code inside the car is different than the code on the rain tray... what does this mean? is my car a hoax? haha but seriously, is the rain tray code a code for the engine?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The rain tray VIN has Zs in place of the engine/trim/safety/check digit identifiers. basically, all the rain tray tells you is the location it was built, the basic model (as in late Mk2, Mk3, etc), and the sequential serial number off the line. The rest isn't coded for the rest of the world, just for the US, and it's put on the dash and door plaques when the car is finalized (trunk too if they bothered to install that sticker).


----------

